# Pivo 3



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well my other threads have been locked, probably due to not being updated, otherwise I would have posted on one of them.

I discovered today that less is more.

I had her very close. She was grabbing the sheets with her head thrown back and I could tell she was climbing the mountain to the peak.

I've been paying attention and I've noticed that penetrating far less than I can is very good for her.

It takes a bit of restraint on my part but going shallow in missionary is driving her to the edge.

I'm an eternal optimist so I haven't given up on causing Mrs. C to have her first PIVO.

Hopefully more updates to follow and maybe eventually the holy grail! 😉😎


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Measure, medium speed, shallow thrusts, aim to rub against the top section during missionary. Get her to do a little fondling in her yes-yes spot.

Thank me later! Toodles.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Sounds like you might be hitting her G-Spot.

Could be a gushing O.

Mmmmmm, gushing O's are FUN!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Noman said:


> Sounds like you might be hitting her G-Spot.
> 
> Could be a gushing O.
> 
> Mmmmmm, gushing O's are FUN!


We have been a work in progress.

We've always had a pretty great sex life but she has never been able to have a PIVO with anyone.

I would just like to have the experience with her and we seem to be getting pretty close.

She isn't a communicator so I've had to figure a lot out on my own with trial, error and research.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

It really helps if the wife will communicate in the moment. Her body movements indicate, but her whispering what is working confirms. Cowgirl used to be the best for her, but arthritis has made that uncomfortable for long enough to do the job.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Try rubbing a little warming lube in the area about 5-10 minutes before the deed. I have also found that lightly rubbing a piece of ice on the upper thighs and all around the valley of 😘, then very lightly blowing on the area wakes every nerve in the area.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rus47 said:


> It really helps if the wife will communicate in the moment. Her body movements indicate, but her whispering what is working confirms. Cowgirl used to be the best for her, but arthritis has made that uncomfortable for long enough to do the job.


No communication at all. Not during and not after.

The only time she will talk is if there is discomfort or pain and we need to switch up positions.

It's just who she is. She will smile, giggle and joke sometimes but actually talking about it must be a turn off for her.

It definitely makes things more challenging.😵‍💫


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Try rubbing a little warming lube in the area about 5-10 minutes before the deed. I have also found that lightly rubbing a piece of ice on the upper thighs and all around the valley of 😘, then very lightly blowing on the area wakes every nerve in the area.


I think she will go for the lube. If I come at her with an ice cube, I'm going to get smacked or worse, tickled!!!😱


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

ConanHub said:


> I think she will go for the lube. If I come at her with an ice cube, I'm going to get smacked or worse, tickled!!!😱


That is what rope or handcuffs are for 💕 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Agree with TXTrini. As a woman I can say what your doing is spot on and with a little stimulation up north either manually or battery operated, you’ll both be quite happy.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Well my other threads have been locked, probably due to not being updated, otherwise I would have posted on one of them.
> 
> I discovered today that less is more.
> 
> ...


She's gonna have to do that last part. You can give her the tools to get her there which looks like you are doing, but she's gonna have to get over the edge herself. It's not like porn where the guy just thrust as fast as he can and she cums all over....at least not in my experience.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mybabysgotit said:


> She's gonna have to do that last part. You can give her the tools to get her there which looks like you are doing, but she's gonna have to get over the edge herself. It's not like porn where the guy just thrust as fast as he can and she cums all over....at least not in my experience.


No worries. Porn is very far from our equation.😉


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

There's a really sensitive spot on top close to our opening that's very sensitive. I've noticed that when we stop moving for a few seconds here and there it's even more so, so it may be this spot you're hitting when you don't go in as far.

I never even realized this until my current bf. This kind of O isn't a G Spot.... it's a vaginal one and they are different. I had my first one ever with him and the first time it happened my thought was what the hell was that?

Doesn't happen all the time but when it does it's amazing 😊


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> There's a really sensitive spot on top close to our opening that's very sensitive. I've noticed that when we stop moving for a few seconds here and there it's even more so, so it may be this spot you're hitting when you don't go in as far.
> 
> I never even realized this until my current bf. This kind of O isn't a G Spot.... it's a vaginal one and they are different. I had my first one ever with him and the first time it happened my thought was what the hell was that?
> 
> Doesn't happen all the time but when it does it's amazing 😊


Thanks for the scoop. This could be what's getting her so close.

I've been paying close attention and the shallow movements have been producing the most joy and last time, I definitely saw her climbing her way to the edge. Hoping for it and having fun regardless 🙂


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> There's a really sensitive spot on top close to our opening that's very sensitive. I've noticed that when we stop moving for a few seconds here and there it's even more so, so it may be this spot you're hitting when you don't go in as far.
> 
> I never even realized this until my current bf. This kind of O isn't a G Spot.... it's a vaginal one and they are different. I had my first one ever with him and the first time it happened my thought was what the hell was that?
> 
> Doesn't happen all the time but when it does it's amazing 😊


This ^^^


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Congrats @ConanHub ! Is the wife into making it happen too?

I think thats the key. Even if she doesn't say anything, I bet she is.

As an example, my wife has said she has never O'd from PIV so I don't believe she ever will. I have tried tons of different things and each time (while I am trying mind you!) she is saying "Its not going to happen. It never has." 

And with that lack of effort or interest on her part, I am almost certain it never will.

Kind of like some guy sitting on his couch eating chips saying "I'll never finish the Boston Marathon" Yeah, no ****! LOL

But if your wife is into it, I bet it happens!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Congrats @ConanHub ! Is the wife into making it happen too?
> 
> I think thats the key. Even if she doesn't say anything, I bet she is.
> 
> ...


She doesn't really have a choice. LoL! She doesn't talk about it but she definitely pops her cork when I push her over the edge regardless of what I'm doing.

She is apparently fine if it happens.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I found the strongest one my wife has where she will carry on for maybe 40 seconds and I can feel her spasming it’s from that more shallow depth where like @lifeistooshort said where a lot of times I stop and then let her move how she wants… (oh yeah and with a vibrator at the same time she controls).

I have never felt her clamping on the inside like that really any other way. I’d almost say the more I move the worse it is, letting her control the penetration how she wants works much better for her.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Best of success with your endeavors.
Haven’t read the other threads.
Although mind is the key Increasing blood to the nether regions through lower body workout beforehand, kegels, or other type foreplay can help as well.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Hoping for it and having fun regardless


Can't think of a more fun project to work on.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Someone mentioned this above somewhere and I want to say it's definitely a situation for us, is I can feel reactions to tantalizing a spot just barely inside on top, not as far in as the g spot on top, it's another and definitely distinct small area that is very pleasurable to W gauging her physical reactions. 
I've experimented during oral including fingers staying there a while during encounters, and it always builds to happy ending.

I'd imagine the shallow action may give good results in that area too.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

IMO, the technique(s) that worked yesterday won't necessarily work today or tomorrow. I am only operating from sample size of one, but trying to find a pattern that is repeatable was always a waste of time for us. So, every engagement was a different game, and the plays it takes to put points on the scoreboard change. Sometimes as different strategies are tried, the same play will have same results, but that is just accidental. Of course, we often end up trying a play that was great a year ago and it works. But one from last week won't.

My point (if there is one) is different strokes/angles/depths/positions for different times/days.

And I would bet is is very dependent on the people involved too. I guess humans are unique down to their fingerprints, and also the placement of other parts of their anatomy. Even those details will change with age, time of month, hormone levels. Infinite variety.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rus47 said:


> IMO, the technique(s) that worked yesterday won't necessarily work today or tomorrow. I am only operating from sample size of one, but trying to find a pattern that is repeatable was always a waste of time for us. So, every engagement was a different game, and the plays it takes to put points on the scoreboard change. Sometimes as different strategies are tried, the same play will have same results, but that is just accidental. Of course, we often end up trying a play that was great a year ago and it works. But one from last week won't.
> 
> My point (if there is one) is different strokes/angles/depths/positions for different times/days.
> 
> And I would bet is is very dependent on the people involved too. I guess humans are unique down to their fingerprints, and also the placement of other parts of their anatomy. Even those details will change with age, time of month, hormone levels. Infinite variety.


The shallow movements have actually been hitting her happy place for several months now and I've just been paying more attention.

I do know things change and I'm not discouraged if we don't get the same results all the time.

It's a really fun experiment so far though.🙂


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I have to own up to the fact at least half the time I'm always trying to think up different things fun (for her, which is fun for me) to try on W.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

You guys "home projects" are far more interesting than mine!

But all joking aside, are your wives into trying new ways to reach O and do they seem to be into it even if they don't talk about it? 

What about you women Do you tell your man what you want and how you like to try new things to reach O or is it more of a "let him figure it out"?

Maybe reaching orgasm is not important to all women? My wife says its not for her.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Maybe reaching orgasm is not important to all women? My wife says its not for her.


My wife used to say that a lot, then I got her a bullet vibrator and she doesn’t say that anymore really.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife used to say that a lot, then I got her a bullet vibrator and she doesn’t say that anymore really.


Yeah mine likes the toys I have gotten her but isn't into using them all the time. I want her too as thats the only way she can O but most of the time she is take it or leave it. She says sometimes trying to reach an O is too much work. I really don't know what she means by that for as a guy, trying to reach an O is the fun part.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Something to consider adding to the mix. I know with my ladies, thrusting (relatively gently) between the lips, but not actually in the vaginal cavity, can result in a higher reaction. Maybe combining the two will help put her over that edge finally. 

Also do a lot of finger exploration and make small changes in location. Hit spots repeatedly as her excitement grows. Spot A might not have as big a reaction as Spot B early on, but after a while A might be more reactive than B. Use what you lean from that to determine where and when to thrust with the penis during PIV.

So happy for you two that you are making progress.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

+1 to the above. I let my wife control it and get much better results. Today she went through a few angles and such and then with the right one, bing bong she cranked it out in like 45 seconds.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> The shallow movements have actually been hitting her happy place for several months now and I've just been paying more attention.





maquiscat said:


> I know with my ladies, thrusting (relatively gently) between the lips, but not actually in the vaginal cavity, can result in a higher reaction.


Indeed, it gives the lie to the idea that a lengthy **** is always what's needed.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> +1 to the above. I let my *wife control* it and get much better results. Today she went through a few angles and such and then with the right one, bing bong she cranked it out in like *45 seconds*.


That would be a world record for us lol. Wife control always worked best, but with age, aches, and pains she can't be in control long enough to make it happen. These days, PIV puts points on the scoreboard less often than it used to.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> You guys "home projects" are far more interesting than mine!
> 
> But all joking aside, are your wives into trying new ways to reach O and do they seem to be into it even if they don't talk about it?
> 
> ...


Our new experiment is her getting more and more at ease purposefully providing me with views showing off racy underwear shots, causally opening legs and letting me see what panties shes wearing for extended viewing pleasure. 
All on her own. I started off a while back casually mentioning how much she makes me nuts when I can see what her panties are barely covering or not covering. 

Now, she does it acting nonchalant, and now the ultra thin lacy crotch area is "accidentally" not covering everything.
I look unabashedly but casually when she's on the opposing couch doing this, and she's expanded this now, on her own!

I can't wait to see how far she wants to take it. I'm a bastion of cool yet encouraging comments. THAT'S difficult for me. But she likes it!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> We have been a work in progress.
> 
> We've always had a pretty great sex life but she has never been able to have a PIVO with anyone.
> 
> ...


My wife couldn't have PIV Os up until about two years ago, then all of a sudden the literal flood gates opened and she can now very easily. I chalk it up to a change in hormones as she is approaching peri-menopause (46). I know I am not doing anything special or vastly different. Doesn't matter the position or anything, 2-3 minutes of PIV and thar she blows and after the first its a climax every couple of minutes. She has been generally more horny also. The problem is after she has 5-6 she often needs a break for a few minutes. It's one of the worlds great mysteries. 

One thing I will note is previous to this with specific G-spot stimulation she would feel like she needed to pee really bad, now she doesn't feel that urge to pee and orgasms instead.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> My wife couldn't have PIV Os up until about two years ago, then all of a sudden the literal flood gates opened and she can now very easily. I chalk it up to a change in hormones as she is approaching peri-menopause (46). I know I am not doing anything special or vastly different. Doesn't matter the position or anything, 2-3 minutes of PIV and thar she blows and after the first its a climax every couple of minutes. She has been generally more horny also. The problem is after she has 5-6 she often needs a break for a few minutes. It's one of the worlds great mysteries.
> 
> One thing I will note is previous to this with specific G-spot stimulation she would feel like she needed to pee really bad, now she doesn't feel that urge to pee and orgasms instead.


You are one lucky %#@% &#%# 

After 5 - 6 she needs a break? I could accept that 

Have fun!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> You are one lucky %#@% &#%#
> 
> After 5 - 6 she needs a break? I could accept that
> 
> Have fun!


LoL! Every woman is a bit unique. Mrs. C has seizure level orgasms and has only ever been able to have 3.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> LoL! Every woman is a bit unique. Mrs. C has seizure level orgasms and has only ever been able to have 3.


I'd be happy with 3


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> My wife couldn't have PIV Os up until about two years ago, then all of a sudden the literal flood gates opened and she can now very easily.
> 
> One thing I will note is previous to this with specific G-spot stimulation she would feel like she needed to pee really bad, now she doesn't feel that urge to pee and orgasms instead.


How many years did it take for that trust to build?




happyhusband0005 said:


> I chalk it up to a change in hormones as she is approaching peri-menopause (46). I know I am not doing anything special or vastly different. Doesn't matter the position or anything, 2-3 minutes of PIV and thar she blows and after the first its a climax every couple of minutes.


Surrender makes it happen.

I’m found this thread interesting.
I’ve heard of women having difficulty O from PIV, but hardly experienced it.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Noman said:


> Sounds like you might be hitting her G-Spot.
> 
> Could be a gushing O.
> 
> Mmmmmm, gushing O's are FUN!


Once, with a previous GF. Shot across the bedroom,. Amazing.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> You guys "home projects" are far more interesting than mine!
> 
> But all joking aside, are your wives into trying new ways to reach O and do they seem to be into it even if they don't talk about it?
> 
> ...


hear the same here. Frustrating as I'd like her to enjoy it more. but to each their own.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> LoL! Every woman is a bit unique. Mrs. C has seizure level orgasms and has only ever been able to have 3.


One and done here. I hear it's too sensitive after first. She knows her body


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

red oak said:


> How many years did it take for that trust to build?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done some thinking about this. I think with age a couple things have changed for her. 1 her hormones have definitely changed. In the past she has gone into phases of very high sex drive, these periods would last a few weeks to a couple of months and there would be months in between these swings. For the past 2-3 years she has been high drive consistently. Also since around the time she has become very orgasmic her clitoris has gotten slightly larger and I believe her G-spot has as well. She can orgasm with light pressure on the outside of her vagina, not clitoris stimulation needed just a little tickling which tells me her G-spot is also much more sensitive. 

I think also since for so many years she had a hard time orgasming from PIV we never really tried to hard for that and would be doing a lot of oral and she would be orgasmed out from that by the time PIV even began. 

Another thing that is different is I have been home most days as I have semi retired. We are sexually playful with each other all day and maybe the constant buildup has just got her that much more turned on in a heightened state of arousal by bed time. 

There is an explanation in there somewhere. It's definitely not an issue of surrender or trust that has never been an issue. It's some mix of hormonal, physical, situational. Another factor may be we reached the point of real financial security a few years ago and her stress level with her career and everything else has gone to zero for the most part. Prior to a few years ago she always had a hard time shutting off her brain from work stuff and the kids are very self sufficient now as well so she has become a working lady of leisure as she says.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Longtime Hubby said:


> One and done here. I hear it's too sensitive after first. She knows her body


We've only both had orgasms at the same time twice, and it happened in the same week. Sixty-nine one night. Two nights later, same glorious result. Never have done this since. It's gotta be 20 years ago.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> her stress level with her career and everything else has gone to zero for the most part. Prior to a few years ago she always had a hard time *shutting off her brain* from work stuff


☝☝


----------



## maskeddreamer01 (4 mo ago)

happyhusband0005 said:


> My wife couldn't have PIV Os up until about two years ago, then all of a sudden the literal flood gates opened and she can now very easily. I chalk it up to a change in hormones as she is approaching peri-menopause (46). I know I am not doing anything special or vastly different. Doesn't matter the position or anything, 2-3 minutes of PIV and thar she blows and after the first its a climax every couple of minutes. She has been generally more horny also. The problem is after she has 5-6 she often needs a break for a few minutes. It's one of the worlds great mysteries.
> 
> One thing I will note is previous to this with specific G-spot stimulation she would feel like she needed to pee really bad, now she doesn't feel that urge to pee and orgasms instead.


This can be true, as when we've experienced PIVO she can typically go 3-4 times along here roller coaster but then the dreaded dried up recoup time comes along and can dampen the mood. Honestly though, if she's gotten off, I'm ok with that even if I haven't as there are multiple other ways for men to get off.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, progress...

Thanks to a review of Starfire's advice recently reposted by @CraigBesuden , thanks btw.

Mrs. C won't direct or help unless she gets uncomfortable but she does praise results and I apparently "hit all the right spots" this morning.😉


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

I really, really shouldn't have read this thread.....right before taking her to the college football game today. I hope I can pay attention and not have wasted $300 .....and think about her naked the whole time.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BootsAndJeans said:


> I really, really shouldn't have read this thread.....right before taking her to the college football game today. I hope I can pay attention and not have wasted $300 .....and think about her naked the whole time.


Sorry... Not! LoL!

Enjoy the game and the "after party".😉


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

lifeistooshort said:


> There's a really sensitive spot on top close to our opening that's very sensitive. I've noticed that when we stop moving for a few seconds here and there it's even more so, so it may be this spot you're hitting when you don't go in as far.
> 
> I never even realized this until my current bf. This kind of O isn't a G Spot.... it's a vaginal one and they are different. I had my first one ever with him and the first time it happened my thought was what the hell was that?
> 
> Doesn't happen all the time but when it does it's amazing 😊


Well now you have me thinking because Mrs.Married has mentioned that in passing once or twice but since we got this toy that melts her brains during sex I never thought to revisit her comment. Thank you for bringing it up.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

Spill it. What is the toy?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> We have been a work in progress.
> 
> We've always had a pretty great sex life but she has never been able to have a PIVO with anyone.
> 
> ...


I dont normally share what I do, as everyone is different and I'd rather folks figure it out between themselves. But I like you... so I'll share what this Aussie barbarian does for free.

Based solely on feedback I never had issues with PIVO with any decent term partner (FWB+) and got used to their cum all over the bed to the point last one for example we had to use towels on her side of the bed or cuddle on my side etc. That's my standard but however I don't know if they are lying about the O, as women can soak the bed anyway.

Still, my exs tend to be more demanding and aggressive and need their Os so I'm going to assume I got them there. Again that's why communication is key, but if she's left everything for you to figure out...

- it's not just the act itself, it's how hot it is

Even if a position feels very good, if it's the same thing you've done all week it's not going to be very hot. Mix it up, push over over the dining table and take her, spread her legs over two chairs, or remain standing as she lays on the bed, pull her hips to yours and take her while she lays suspended, or have her on her front paws as you wheelbarrow her... but these are stuff that turned HER on, so your wife may differ. It's the mental stimulation that is important as well

- both deep and shallow thrusts, find different angles

@TXTrini mentioned shallow thrusts, I recommend varying it between fast and shallow, long and deep, it's just what I do, I don't know if it changes much but for me keeps her in suspense, surprise her with sudden pleasure when you switch from shallow to filling her all the way, also keeps me from being bored and gives me some respite from the constant hammering. Change your angles as well, once you find a spot though and she signals she's loving it, stick to the angle, change it next session.

- give her the reach around

This is my cheat sheet, if PIV itself is taking too long to get her to O, I take her from behind and reach over with my hand for a reach around, rubbing and vibrating with my fingers on her magic button as I continue to penetrate her, the other arm can also reach and squeeze fondle her breasts with fingers on her nipple etc, lips on her neck. They don't normally last long. But again, it's cheating when you use more then da penis I guess 😑 Still we have better things to do then F all day!

Start with these, hope it helps!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

BootsAndJeans said:


> Spill it. What is the toy?


Check your PM


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Earlier in the week I surprised Mrs when she was getting ready for the shower with toy in hand. She popped in like a minute. Correct mindset + correct stimulation = ez.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

Dammit....Riding to the game with brother in law driving. Get an alert for this thread and she is leaning against me sleeping. Dang you Conan.....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BootsAndJeans said:


> Dammit....Riding to the game with brother in law driving. Get an alert for this thread and she is leaning against me sleeping. Dang you Conan.....


You can play discreetly... 😇


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> LoL! Every woman is a bit unique. Mrs. C has seizure level orgasms and has only ever been able to have 3.


Body stiffening, grabbing the sheets and eyes rolling back as her head tilts bach while gasping. 😏 I know that reaction all to well.
Wife says between peaks there is a slight lowering of orgasm level, but it does not stop, only a brief lul in intensity. They come like waves with rising tide and almost as frequently.

Probably got a lot to do with her not having said no to me in ~10 yrs. Even if she has headache or passing kidney stone, she says she wants to ride the orgasm train, as she calls it, because it just keeps coming.

Her neck was hurting last night and I asked what I can do for her, she said "nothing baby" then I said "Well then what can I do to you?" She smiled and said "What ever you want"


----------

